# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Вайшнавский Семейный Эко Лагерь 2016

## Шубхананда дас

Приглашаем всех в вайшнавский семейный эко лагерь! 
   Окунитесь в атмосферу простой жизни и возвышенного мышления.
   Сказочный чистый сосновый лес, красивое песчанное лесное озеро, натуральные продукты, общение и дружба с вайшнавами 24 часа!))  
   село Подколодновка, Богучарского района, Воронежской области
Участок с домиком находится в 200м от шикарного соснового леса, в лесу есть большое песчаное озеро, 2 км до реки Дон,
 развитая инфраструктура, магазины, и прочие блага цивилизации.
   Коллектив единомышленников вожатых приняли решение не тратить деньги на аренду чужих территорий,
 а инвестировать в развитие своей лагерной базы на долгосрочный период. 
Участок находится в частной собственности, площадь 22 сотки плюс домик 70 кв.м. 

Как добираться без машины: от м. Щелковская (Автостанция) автобус до г. Богучар 12 часов (ночь), далее рейсовый автобус(15р) или такси(200р) - 10 мин до с. Подколодновка. 
   Лагерь палаточный. даты с 17-го июня по 13 июля. Стоимость 1день - 1000р (многодетным и малоимущим скидки)
 В стоимость входит прасад и все культурно-развлекательные мероприятия.
Возраст детей без сопровождения взрослого не младше 9 лет. 
   Программа мероприятий лагеря и другая дополнительная информация будет сообщена дополнительно по указанным в анкете
 адресам и телефонам. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Djo...mv_3g/viewform 
Задать волнующие Вас вопросы можно по телефону 8(905)7688921 / prabhupadafamily@mail.ru 
Ваш слуга, Шубхананда дас

----------

